# Looking for a Job with a Master of Arts in Malaysia



## MrGalataBridge (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, 


I am planning to relocate to Malaysia very soon after I failed joining a phd in Paris. It would be a nice turn if I would manage to find a job in Kuala Lumpur. And here I am on the Forum. I was used to teach French in Turkey and England, in schools and private courses, and I would be be pleased to get any useful information about getting a job in Malaysia. 

Thank you very much for your help ! 


W.


----------

